# What Kind Of P



## Teigue (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new at this so I'm just wondering what type of P you think this little guys is? It's not the greatest picture but it's the best I can do for now. It is suppose to be a black piranha. Thanks!

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/McTeigue/?action=view&current=DSCF0049.jpg


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hard to tell when they are that small. But black piranha could mean S. Sanchezi as well.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, a Serra that's labeled at the lfs as a "Black Piranha" could be anything really...

In essence, a "Black Piranha" is the common name given to the _Serrasalmus rhombeus_, but most lfs people are pretty ignorant as to the mere existence of the different species, let alone to the identification of them.

My guess is that what you've got there is indeed a _S. rhombeus_ though.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I wish I could help but dont even want to take a chance telling you one thing and then if you buy it and it turn out to be something else you just get rid of it. But if you like the fish and it has a reasonable price pick it up and grow him out.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO Sanchezi


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It appears to be a small serra. Small serras are almost impossible to ID but chances are it will be a rhom, sanchezi or a compressus. If you get it post pics again when it is 4" plus and we can give you a better idea on what it is.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm leaning towards sanchezi, but only time will tell for sure.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

so small to id


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd also say sanchezi or rhom, but it's still too small to give it a proper id...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

could be a sanchezi but also a marginatus, not really sure let it grow out more.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ diffenately not a marginatus


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like a sanchezi but i may be wrong


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hollandi?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha-freak101 said:


> ^^ diffenately not a marginatus


Why not?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ja said:


> ^^ diffenately not a marginatus


Why not?
[/quote]
Ive seen THE BLACK PIRANHAS juvie marginatus and he was way more concave with no red


----------

